# Difference Between Theraphosa Stirmi and Theraphosa Blondi?



## psta6140 (Nov 17, 2012)

What is the difference between T. Strimi and T. Blondi apart from color?

Do they grow the same size?


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/664079-theraphosa-situation-visual-id.html

:2thumb:


----------

